# 2021 ML Photos - Catfish



## catfish (May 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2021)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 9, 2021)

who had the blue girls miss america pm me with info.. thank you


----------



## bobcycles (May 9, 2021)

Best Pix so far Ed!   Puts me right there....

next year hopefully!


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Best Pix so far Ed!   Puts me right there....
> 
> next year hopefully!



Thanks Bob. You were missed.


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> who had the blue girls miss america pm me with info.. thank you



Sorry. It wasn't for sale. It was a delivery.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 9, 2021)

THANKS FOR PICS THERE GREAT


----------



## Phattiremike (May 9, 2021)

Thank for posting the pictures, very nice shots!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

Truly bummed about missing this one. Saw a lot of familiar faces and good to see @aasmitty757 back. It is really sad though not seeing Paul there. The one thing that strikes me is although a bunch of us are always getting new bikes in our collections we still have the same vehicles! Hopefully the orange Ram Daytona will be at the Fall show. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 10, 2021)

what a toot !!...flambastic pixs.........


----------



## mike j (May 10, 2021)

Great photos, now I really wish I was there. Anyone know what they were asking for the loop tail Colson frame w/ the rear cushioner & the tank?


----------



## ronlon (May 10, 2021)

Great Pics! Had a great time, awesome swapmeet! Thanks to all of those that organized this! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Rusty72 (May 10, 2021)

Nice pics ! Any info on this Indian ?


----------



## biker (May 10, 2021)

Any female vendors there selling?


----------



## Rusty72 (May 10, 2021)

Was it for sale and did it sell ?


----------



## ronlon (May 10, 2021)

Was Sunday worthwhile? Seemed like it was really thinning out on Saturday.......


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2021)

biker said:


> Any female vendors there selling?



Yes


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> Was it for sale and did it sell ?



Yes


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2021)

ronlon said:


> Was Sunday worthwhile? Seemed like it was really thinning out on Saturday.......



Thinned out Friday after the rain. No new vendors on Sat.


----------



## koolbikes (May 10, 2021)

catfish said:


> Thinned out Friday after the rain. No new vendors on Sat.



Thursday was clear until 2:30pm then it started to sprinkle, then it rained until 2:00am Friday, Friday morning, overcast in morning, cleared to sunny sky's until 3:00pm clouds came in and had a couple slight showers. Thursday & Friday were the best vending days. Saturday morning was a chilly 37 then partly sunny sky's. The Fairground Flea Market was Fair / Good, some vintage Toys and items, prices were fair. Bought a couple vintage coolers and some smalls. Saturday bicycle Swap had a few new vendors showed up, around noon it started to really thin out. Sunday was a bust with heavy rain. All in all, really good turn out but needs some advertisement to the local public.


----------



## biker (May 10, 2021)

catfish said:


> Yes



How much was the asking price?


----------



## biker (May 10, 2021)

catfish said:


> Yes



Have any photos of them to post?


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2021)

biker said:


> How much was the asking price?



Don't know.


----------



## Nashman (May 15, 2021)

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------

